# Brands Historic Superprix - Classic F1



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

C & C Welcome (first outing with my Sony 70-300 G SSM lens)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









full set with larger images here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624344715351/


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Very good pictures. What settings and did you use a tripod?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Very good pictures. What settings and did you use a tripod?


Thanks 

I had the camera on "Shutter" and only used a mono pod for pictures of the cars coming towards me.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im new to it all and still learning, is that where 'shutter' takes priority and takes fast shots? What camera also?

Im impressed with how they look, well done. I like the big fat style 70s cars. Did they have the one with the fan that got banned after one race?

Great colours too, show up very well.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Im new to it all and still learning, is that where 'shutter' takes priority and takes fast shots? What camera also?
> 
> Im impressed with how they look, well done. I like the big fat style 70s cars. Did they have the one with the fan that got banned after one race?


im still learning too. Shutter is so I can slow the shutter speed down keep the car in focus but show that it is moving. I was shooting between 1/200 and 1/320. Left all the other settings to work themselves out.

Im using a Sony A350. Only got my new lense the day before and im very impressed with it. Well worth the money as it has missivly improved my photos.

That didn't have the car with the fan. This even was on the same day as Goodwood, so I imagine some cars that would of been at this event were at Goodwood.

colors are all as they came off the camera. The pics have lost abit of sharpness with the resizing to make them net friendly and also with loading onto the web


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

How did you know to use 1/200 and 1/320? Does that come with messing about or use them specifically?

I am about to purchase a Nikon D5000 and want to learn what I can. Hoping to do a course in September to help. I am looking at purchasing a telephoto lens at the same time so that I have something to work with.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pick up alot of tips from here : www.talkphotography.co.uk

they are the speeds they recommend and I can get good shots with them. The more you slow it down the smoother you have to be with movement when panning.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info and I will check that site out.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice pics 

what era are the cars in 4, 5 & 6 from?


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Blimey, thats not a poor mans hobby is it

Good pics too


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely images :thumb::thumb:

I remember that JPS Black Mansell car from my childhood.

Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

well done ben. your pics are getting better everytime 

keep practising mate. 

i might have to pop in your place for a rolling road sess if it aint too expensive. got my new car and want a 2nd power check


----------

